# Rabbit Hemorrhagic Disease Virus type 2 In Arizona, Texas, and California



## Flakes

A New Viral Outbreak Is Killing Rabbits (Published 2020)


This virus is deadly, long-lived and highly contagious, but it doesn’t affect people or other animals.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Jasminebunny

Flakes said:


> A New Viral Outbreak Is Killing Rabbits (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> This virus is deadly, long-lived and highly contagious, but it doesn’t affect people or other animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Oh no !


----------



## CaityJuju

I've messaged a few Vets in my city and none offer a vaccination for this virus. I have to keep checking, I live up in Canada, but we have had it reported in Vancouver. I don't plan on putting my rabbit outside because of this, but I read it can still be transmitted from your clothing.


----------



## Black Otter's Mom

It is not available in MD or DC either.


----------



## jonboy26

CaityJuju said:


> I've messaged a few Vets in my city and none offer a vaccination for this virus. I have to keep checking, I live up in Canada, but we have had it reported in Vancouver. I don't plan on putting my rabbit outside because of this, but I read it can still be transmitted from your clothing.
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> CaityJuju said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've messaged a few Vets in my city and none offer a vaccination for this virus. I have to keep checking, I live up in Canada, but we have had it reported in Vancouver. I don't plan on putting my rabbit outside because of this, but I read it can still be transmitted from your clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Missouri U.S. and long story but they are all dying. I had lots of wild hare rabbits die from this. I have read that any animal can transmit it but only effects rabbits
Click to expand...


----------



## jonboy26

I live in Missouri U.S. and long story but they are all dying. I had lots of wild hare rabbits die from this. I have read that any animal can transmit it but only effects rabbits


----------



## ShadowRunner

This is info that my vet supplied me.


----------



## Anna R.

i adopted a rabbit in 2018 when this was found on Orcas Island, WA. I live in WA and everyone was very scared and on highest alert of this. I had to come up with a plan to prevent the spread and risk of RHDV2 before I could adopt her. 

This disease easily spreads fast on car tires and your shoes. As with COVID in humans you need to keep good hygiene and wash your hands before and after contact with your rabbits. NEVER let them outside. The number one thing was your shoes...you can carry in this disease on your shoes. You need to keep your "inside" shoes separate from your "outside" shoes. Never wear shoes you wore outside inside. You can wash your shoes with a bleach solution; but, they need to soak in it for a while. There was also a solution that was available from vets for washing your shoes and their cages etc. to prevent spread of the virus. I would ask your vet about that. They suggested having a "shoe washing" station at every entrance to your home or limit entrances to just one and have that washing station there. Keep your shoes outside the door so you aren't tracking the disease into your home. It spreads from rabbit to rabbit so quickly. 
BE ALERT AND KEEP CLEAN. THIS IS A HORRIBLE DISEASE. we need to do everything we can to prevent it from spreading across the country. there is no vaccine available in the US for this.


----------



## Niomi

This disease is not in my area yet. I am wondering what precautions need to be taken when buying hay? Can you still buy it from a farm?


----------



## Blue eyes

A newer thread has been posted on this topic and can be found here"





Bunny Ebola, how to prevent?


Hey guys, I have a lionhead/Dutch Dwarf mix and he is an old boy (10) and I'm worried about this new virus that is sweeping the Southern US. It is only a matter of time that it reaches everyone. We need to know what to do to prevent it from infecting our little fur babies. Does anyone have any...




www.rabbitsonline.net







Anna R. said:


> BE ALERT AND KEEP CLEAN. THIS IS A HORRIBLE DISEASE. we need to do everything we can to prevent it from spreading across the country. there is no vaccine available in the US for this.


In those areas with outbreak, some vets have been able to request special permission to import the vaccines from Europe. So if you live in such an area, check with your vet (and check out the other link with more detailed info).



Niomi said:


> This disease is not in my area yet. I am wondering what precautions need to be taken when buying hay? Can you still buy it from a farm?


All hay comes from a farm. If a farm is from an area of known outbreak, then you'll have to see what precautions are being taken. Bagged, pet store hay may be harder to trace. Different manufacturers probably have different protocols as well. I haven't yet seen any thorough advice on how to know a hay is safe.


----------



## Bunnyman61

I received a phone call from my exotics vet in the Sacramento area inviting me to have my two rabbits receive the Euro vaccine, which they will when it is available in about two weeks. I was advised that it is "at least 70% effective."


----------



## Blue eyes

Bunnyman61 said:


> I received a phone call from my exotics vet in the Sacramento area inviting me to have my two rabbits receive the Euro vaccine, which they will when it is available in about two weeks. I was advised that it is "at least 70% effective."



Interesting that they contacted you. That's pretty advanced. Not surprised about the efficacy. The following info specifically about the vaccines is from HRS site on RHDV:


A vaccine is required annually to continue protection against RHDV.
Vaccination is expected to be effective for most rabbits – it may not prevent disease in 100% of cases, but if vaccinated, it helps rabbits survive if exposed to RHDV.
In veterinarian Dr. Frances Harcourt-Brown’s survey, some rabbits who died of RHDV (confirmed by PCR or histopathology) were reportedly current on a RHDV vaccine or had recently been vaccinated.
Biosecurity measures should be taken to protect rabbits, even after vaccination.
The two vaccines currently available for import to the US in 2020, Eravac (RHDV2) and Filavac (RHDV1 and RHDV2), are produced by infecting rabbits with RHDV in a laboratory and killing them to make liver-derived vaccines.
New in 2020: Nobiviac Myxo-RHD Plus is effective against RHDV1, RHDV2, and Myxomatosis, and is not produced in live animals, but in vitro (in a lab, in cell cultures). This vaccine is not currently eligible for import into the US because it contains a live Myxomatosis virus so would require evaluation under the National Environmental Policy Act (NEPA), and because of export prohibitions by the manufacturer, MDS Animal Health, to the US and Canada.
and also...


The ERAVAC (Spain) and FILAVAC (France) vaccines are both given as one injection under the skin. 
The onset of immunity for both is approximately one week after vaccination. The earliest ages the two vaccines can be given is 4 weeks for Eravac and 10 weeks for Filavac. 
It is normal and common to have a temporary spike in body temperature after vaccination (the body making antibodies to the foreign virus that was injected).
Owners may also notice a nodule or lump at the vaccination site. The nodule is due to the rabbit’s body reaction to the substances that make up the injectable solution that carries the RHDV2 killed virus. The nodule is usually temporary and not life-threatening.
*Please note that no vaccine can be considered 100% efficacious or that every rabbit that receives it will be guaranteed immunity to the disease. This is why biosecurity is vitally important as the first and most consistent method of protection.*

Here's a sticky thread on this topic.





RHVD2 in the US - what you need to know (includes map, pg 3)


There has been much in the news about RHVD2 (Rabbit Hemorrhagic Viral Disease) spreading in the United States. It is a very contagious and deadly disease caused by the calcivirus. It kills swiftly and with little warning. Until 2020, it was not known to affect the wild rabbit population in the...




www.rabbitsonline.net


----------



## Bunnyman61

Fantastic info, Blue Eyes...thanks so much for posting this for everyone to study. In our house, we don't allow the wearing of shoes, so hopefully that is already a decent start to protecting my two lovely bunnies.


----------



## Shawnna

Did I miss this? Not seeing signs/symptoms anywhere.


----------



## JBun

Check Blue eyes link above to the other rhd thread for more information. From my post in that thread:
"Usually symptoms are sudden death with no outward indication, or there may be bleeding from orifices. Pretty much, if you are seeing any noticeable symptoms, the affected rabbit is likely already deceased. This virus kills quickly".


----------



## Shawnna

Hmmm interesting. My lil bun D'jango died suddenly recently. From when I saw he was having a seizure to when he passed was 20 min. But my other bun is fine, so it prob was not the reason. Scary stuff for bunny owners!!


----------



## Anna R.

I'm so sorry to hear about your D'jango. It is so awful losing them. I lost my girl Sophie in June and I still miss her everyday. I am just so grateful for the time I had with her. The end is so heartbreaking as there is nothing we can do but let them go.


----------



## Shawnna

Sorry to hear about Sophie. Im still torn up, think IM seeing or feel his whiskers on my feet. Easier you know its time for them to go, I think my grief equals when my dad died


----------



## Anna R.

When they are suddenly gone with no warning it so hard, a large void is left. It's like someone ripped the heart from your body. We are all with you, and feel your pain. He sure was a cutie. He looks a lot like my Sophie. My sweet, sweet girl.


----------



## Shawnna

more like Sunday D'jango is super tiny!


----------

